# Unable to post pictures



## Harold_V (Feb 26, 2007)

I was prepared to upload a picture of gold I had refined, but there is no provision for doing so. I'm very familiar with this software, considering I co-moderate a board that uses it, so I realize that some of the features have not been activated. I assume you intended for the readers to be able to post pictures, judging from the heading of this particular forum. 

Comments?

Harold


----------



## Noxx (Feb 26, 2007)

Hum... thats strange... I will look at this problem tonight. For the moment, you can host your pictures on imageshack.us
Thanks for your comprehension.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for your consideration. I'll wait until you have the software set for posting pictures. I'm spread too thin to get involved with posting pictures time and again so I can re-post them. 

The board I'm involved with allows pics to be posted as attachments, if that helps.

Harold


----------



## Noxx (Feb 28, 2007)

I don't know how to put pictures in attachement... I will try to figure out how-to.


----------



## ME CO (Mar 23, 2007)

I use photobucket.com to host my pics, it resizes them and to post them I just highlight the IMG code and copy and past them like this.





This is placer gold I won in a fundraiser to fight for our rights to continue to mine and recreate in the great outdoors. We bought guesses as to how many pieces were in the 6 ozt., 6 guesses for $25- best $25 I ever spent haha. One of my guesses was closest at only 5 off. Mark


----------



## ME CO (Mar 23, 2007)

I use photobucket.com to host my pics, it resizes them and to post them I just highlight the IMG code and copy and past them like this.




This is placer gold I won in a fundraiser to fight for our rights to continue to mine and recreate in the great outdoors. We bought guesses as to how many pieces were in the 6 ozt., 6 guesses for $25- best $25 I ever spent haha. One of my guesses was closest at only 5 off. Mark


----------



## ME CO (Mar 23, 2007)

I use photobucket.com to host my pics, it resizes them and to post them I just highlight the IMG code and copy and past them like this.




This is placer gold I won in a fundraiser to fight for our rights to continue to mine and recreate in the great outdoors. We bought guesses as to how many pieces were in the 6 ozt., 6 guesses for $25- best $25 I ever spent haha. One of my guesses was closest at only 5 off. Mark


----------



## Noxx (Mar 23, 2007)

Welcome ME CO !
Everyone can now post pictures with the attachment mod if they want to.


----------

